# Thanksgiving



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Coming down for the holiday. Going down to HBSP and give it a try from both the surf and jetty. Hope to catch something we can eat....Looks like its been awful quiet on here for the last couple of weeks. Been checking out the NC region forums and they are catching up there. HOpe that spills over to this coming week down in SC.


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

May try Pawleys Island North end tomorrow, if anything is going on will post.


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

I am also coming down for thanksgiving and would like to know whats biting where and on what.


----------



## GADAWG (Nov 21, 2011)

New to the forum. We will be at Hunting Island for the holiday and look forward to catching a bunch of keepers.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up. Weather forecast for the weekend shows SW or S wind. If it doesent change to NE chances are slim that anything will be biteing in the surf.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Caught one good black drum yesterday on the bloodworm fishbites. Missed several good strikes. I think my other hooks were too big. Going to change to smaller today and try it again.


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

I would love to hear how your trip goes Rickble


----------



## Trault (Nov 22, 2011)

I usually surf fish on the NJ beach for stripers and blue fish. I'm here Thanksgiving week at Debordieu, SC. In prior years I've caught a couple of redfish here in the past on shrimp and a ton of tiny blackfin shark. I also caught a 2.5 ft bonnethead shark on squid. I usually get my bait at the Icehouse in Georgetown. 

I'm going to the beach momentarily with frozen shrimp to see what will bite and will report back. 

Trault


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Went back out around 10 this morning. Got a pretty good size whiting and about a four foot black tip. Looks like one more day Friday morning then Im probably done until spring. Water got a little choppy and dirty this afternoon.


----------



## Trault (Nov 22, 2011)

*1 black tip shark and 2 rays*

There wasn't much going on at the beach. I caught one ~18 black tip shark and two rays on frozen shrimp,


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Trolled around the inlet this morning and there was not much going on.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably heading back out this morning after sunrise maybe 8ish. Got some of the Garden citys salted and some fishbites. Have caught a few black drum on the fishbites lately


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Hit the beach yesterday morning. Looked it was going to be a perfect day. Water pretty clear not too rough. Beautiful skies and not too cold. Fished four hours not even a nibble. Oh well thats the way fishing goes sometimes. I cleaned everything really well and wd40 the insides. Hung them back on the wall until next year. We will be doing some remodeling and painting etc over the next few months. So until next March or so I will probably just dream about catching and eating them.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like everything was right except the wind direction. "If the wind is right the fish will bite"


----------

